# 24v for a 12v starter?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What about a 3 way battery switch? One that has batt 1, batt 2, and both? It could be rigged in series or parallel with a little work.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A small commercial battery will be cheaper than the switch, but either way it should be doable.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

> A small commercial battery will be cheaper than the switch, but either way it should be doable.


Like a lawn mower battery?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you only hook the wires from starter to one batt it will only get 12V. So you might end up without enough juice to start motor. 

Trollbidge will take care of that.

This link is to the Manufacture website.
http://www.yandina.com/troll24data.htm


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

That thing is sweet! looks like it will work! Thanks!


----------

